# triceps mass builders?



## ironhardempress (May 27, 2016)

I have a gimpy shoulder right now so cant do close-grip bench press. Skull-crushers I can do but gotta stay kinda light or my elbow gives me some grief. what are y'all favourite mass-builders for tris? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jada (May 27, 2016)

Hi  in your case i say cable push down then reverse using the ez curl bar attached to it,  what i also like to do is lay down on a flat bench  with a dumbbell   and do a kick back while bringing the dumbbell down towards my chest and then squeeze on the back up. If i were u i would focus more on the negative part when coming down holding for 3 sec at the bottom then squeeze on top.  For the last set do a drop set with 2 other dumbbells and go all out.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 27, 2016)

Weighted Dipps or dipps in general...like jada said tricep push downs are a staple to tri's..you can easily go heavy on these with good form...use different grip handles, ropes etc...dumbell kick-backs but I'm not a fan and never do these.


----------



## saltylifter (May 27, 2016)

I'm in the same boat.
I stick to machines right now which allows me to keep allot of pressure off the shoulder.
My pain is in the front shoulder area.

I work through the pain.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2016)

V handle push downs made my triceps blow up when in first started training. Pyramid style like 8 sets up to a heavy set of 5 to 7 reps. Then a drop set. Used to start every arm day with that. Made them strong too. And don't be affriad to lean into the weight a little once u get into the heavy stuff. Just make sure you're still using just triceps to move it. 

Also single arm push downs. Same thing. High reps and heavy sets of low reps. Tris are easy to target and should respond well if you're hitting them hard enough.


----------



## Rip (May 27, 2016)

Dips, close-grip bench, Lying Tricep Extensions(skull crusher), Seated Tricep Extensions (above the head for the Long Head).


----------



## LeanHerm (May 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> V handle push downs made my triceps blow up when in first started training. Pyramid style like 8 sets up to a heavy set of 5 to 7 reps. Then a drop set. Used to start every arm day with that. Made them strong too. And don't be affriad to lean into the weight a little once u get into the heavy stuff. Just make sure you're still using just triceps to move it.
> 
> Also single arm push downs. Same thing. High reps and heavy sets of low reps. Tris are easy to target and should respond well if you're hitting them hard enough.



I call Bullshit, what made your triceps blow up is the fact you bench 500.  I rest my case.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 27, 2016)

My arms were super ghey and tiny, what made them actually grow was when I started doing for presses.   Them bitches started to get ripped. Mix those with some dips and boom.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 27, 2016)

Push downs, over head cable extensions if you can


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2016)

Dips jm press tate press floor press board press pin press 

If you do kickbacks for triceps kill yourself


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 27, 2016)

Leave it to Jada to be doing tricep kickbacks.

You wear a Jane Fonda leotard and use pink dumbbells when you do them?


----------



## ironhardempress (May 27, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I'm in the same boat.
> I stick to machines right now which allows me to keep allot of pressure off the shoulder.
> My pain is in the front shoulder area.
> 
> I work through the pain.



I'm trying to rehab my shoulder at home right now. I found a really good set of rehab strengthening and stretching exercises online.  http://orthoinfo.org/PDFs/Rehab_Shoulder_5.pdf


----------



## ironhardempress (May 27, 2016)

never been a fan of kick backs. THey never seemed to do anything for me


----------



## ironhardempress (May 27, 2016)

It is my understanding that cable work (which I do a lot since i've had this shoulder/elbow issue) is more for definition and not so much mass. True? No?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 27, 2016)

Close dips work your tris hard. They are a staple for me, along with floor presses for strength and they will grow.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2016)

Try this; light weight rope push downs but at the bottom of the movement, separate the rope and contract the tricep. Just use light weight, the payoff is in that contraction. If you do it right, you'll know it because you'll feel like you just gave yourself a tricep charlie horse.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2016)

supersets and dropsets get them sore for me


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2016)

If we're talking about mass buildup then you go for the exercises that build massive triceps. You can't do close grip presses because of your shoulder which is too bad because close grip, floor presses, pin presses are the best. So you should do variations of push downs using ropes, and different bars. Heavy sets. Not sure how dips would be on your shoulder. You can also try reverse behind the neck cable pulls. Heavy.


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2016)

Seated *Overhead* Tricep extensions with an EZ Curl bar really helped develop my long head to complete the horseshoe. 




Rip said:


> Dips, close-grip bench, Lying Tricep Extensions(skull crusher), Seated Tricep Extensions (above the head for the Long Head).


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 28, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> It is my understanding that cable work (which I do a lot since i've had this shoulder/elbow issue) is more for definition and not so much mass. True? No?



False - mass is built in the gym, definition comes from the kitchen


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 28, 2016)

Could try put some tate presses


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2016)

I kinda miss having an arm day. I used to destroy my fukking triceps. Failure past failure drop sets super sets and that's why they are the strongest muscle on my body.


----------



## mickems (May 28, 2016)

Dips, rope press downs(pushing down and out to the side, at the bottom of movement), and v-bar press downs made my tris swole.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 29, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I kinda miss having an arm day. I used to destroy my fukking triceps. Failure past failure drop sets super sets and that's why they are the strongest muscle on my body.



Just add one arm day to your routine bis & tris and fuk em up ...feels so good can't imagine not having and arm day lol


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 29, 2016)

Diiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppssssssssss


----------



## bleachx (Jun 25, 2016)

I have same problem. Gimpy left shoulder and gimpy right elbow. Also my Tri's are by far my weak point. I started doing an arm day with just 6 sets of push downs and 6 sets of this tri machine. It's got a weight stack for each arm and has a rest for the upper arm so you can pin your arm to that and it relieves the shoulder problems. It's been working for me.


----------



## Rip (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been completely extending, flexing my arm, and holding the contraction for 2 seconds. 




ironhardempress said:


> never been a fan of kick backs. THey never seemed to do anything for me


----------



## Rip (Jun 27, 2016)

Usually, close-grip bench and weighted dips are recommended as a tricep mass builder. There shouldn't be as much stress on the deltoid with the Close Grip Bench, because of the positioning of the arm. The elbows are close together and It's not in line with the shoulder as much as a bench press. 
Be careful not to hyperextend when you do the dips, because it stresses the shoulder. 
Above the head tricep extensions put some stress on the shoulders too, but they are great for building mass on the long head. 



Rip said:


> Dips, close-grip bench, Lying Tricep Extensions(skull crusher), Seated Tricep Extensions (above the head for the Long Head).


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 6, 2016)

Pre-exhaust with pressdowns, then do close grips lighter. Only go as heavy as you can without feeling it in your shoulder. If you prefer to utilize a closer grip try the EZ bar, I've always found this angle hits my triceps better and doesn't involve the deltoid as much. Without knowing your exact shoulder issue though it is hard to recommend much.

Since you can do skullcrushers, try this: Pick a weight you can do for 20 reps. Hold at the 90 degree position of the skullcrusher(midpoint) for 20 seconds, then do 8 reps before going back into another hold for 15 seconds. 8 more reps, then hold for 10 seconds. Now rep to failure. Great finisher at the end of a workout for a really good pump,


----------



## Joliver (Jul 7, 2016)

The higher the elbow (in relation to the head) the more activation you get out of the triceps--that is why the JM press is so good.  Think about doing your skull crushers, but take the bar over the top of your head.

In fact, you can do most of what you probably do, but focus on elevating the elbow a bit more and get something out of it.

Jay fry liked the lying dumbbell extensions where you lay the Dumbbells flat beside the head. He was almost pretty strong.

Kickbacks are for kiana tom.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 7, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> The higher the elbow (in relation to the head) the more activation you get out of the triceps--that is why the JM press is so good.  Think about doing your skull crushers, but take the bar over the top of your head.



X2 This is the best way to do them...and if you rep out with close grip presses at the end of your sets they're even better.


----------



## RISE (Jul 7, 2016)

Dumbell triceps extensions on an incline bench are my favorite.  Reverse bench press I love as well.


----------



## Rip (Jul 8, 2016)

Have you been seen by an Ortho Doc? 
Maybe you can find out exactly what's going on with your shoulder and your elbow. You might find out that you need to rest it and get some therapy. I've had a cortisone shot for tendonitis (elbow) and it has been gone for years. 
I was recently seen for my left shoulder and he recommend internal rotation stretches. I've been doing Hammer strength for chest and shoulders for now until it gets better. 
For tris, I try to hit all 3 heads. Above the head for the long head. 
I also try to completely extend the arm and contract it. 





ironhardempress said:


> I have a gimpy shoulder right now so cant do close-grip bench press. Skull-crushers I can do but gotta stay kinda light or my elbow gives me some grief. what are y'all favourite mass-builders for tris? Thanks in advance


----------



## Simbrilee (Jul 18, 2016)

Attack the long head and go slow and pause at the bottom


----------

